# Cpt 98960 - 98962



## LeaHarris (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience of successfully billing the "Education & Training for Patient Self Management" CPT codes (98960 - 98962).  Our family practice facility is looking into using these codes, however, I am unsure what, if any, the specifics are for the following:

"content of the education and training program must be consistent with guidelines or standards established or recognized by a physician society, non-physician healthcare professional society/associate, or other appropriate source."

Are there specifics to appropriate source?  We have a Community Health Worker that does this type of work for our clinic following a set of guidelines.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------

